# Swans M10 vs Logitech Z623



## masterkd (Jul 7, 2016)

I am planning to buy a speaker for my TV and currently confused between Swans M10 and Logitech Z623.
Budget: 7-8K
Usage: Mainly movies, TV shows and infotainment (Discovery, Nat Geo etc.). Music is minimal. So voice clarity have more priority.
Room size: 13' x 17'
I will connecting it to TV using RCA connectors. Also my STB and media player is connector to TV via HDMI.

Please guide me get the better one according to my usage. Also I am more inclined to Swans as Logitech have proprietary connector for right speaker. I am also open for other better suggestions within budget.
Thanks is advance.


----------



## warrior047 (Jul 8, 2016)

Go for swans


----------



## hitesh (Jul 8, 2016)

Go for Swans M10. Really value for money (Source: I have these)


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 9, 2016)

I will suggest Swans M10 for the same. I had auditioned Z623 before getting M10. Bass is higher on Z623 but the overall experience is better than Z623 in all other departments.


----------



## masterkd (Jul 10, 2016)

any authorized e-tailer or retailer for Kolkata? I am unable to find any. Is it safe to buy from snapdeal? Swams M10 Black Snapdeal
How about A.S.S.?


----------



## hitesh (Jul 10, 2016)

masterkd said:


> any authorized e-tailer or retailer for Kolkata? I am unable to find any. Is it safe to buy from snapdeal? Swams M10 Black Snapdeal
> How about A.S.S.?



That seller isn't the official Swans seller. 
Buy from here - Swans M10 2 1 Channel Multimedia Speaker System Black | eBay
Official sellers are-
1) Proaudiohome
2) Hifinage


----------



## masterkd (Jul 11, 2016)

[MENTION=132417]hitesh[/MENTION]   [MENTION=118788]Geek-With-Lens[/MENTION] How does Swans M10 perform in Movies? I do not need the heavy thump. A little bit will do. But I need the clear dialogues.
Thanks a lot  [MENTION=132417]hitesh[/MENTION] for the link. If I finalize on M10 I will buy from that. However I currently feel white one will look more elegant.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 11, 2016)

buy it from amazon they are running standard chartered 10% discount or something
amazon will refund in case of issues.


----------



## masterkd (Jul 11, 2016)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> buy it from amazon they are running standard chartered 10% discount or something
> amazon will refund in case of issues.



I have seen lots of issue with unauthorized seller and almost faced one. And from Amazon it is not available Amazon fulfilled. Peace of mind is more important for me rather than saving few bucks. Not gonna spend this huge amount without enough safety. And the hassle I need to go through even if Amazon replaces (which I doubt they actually will do) it simply does not worth for the few bucks I am going to save.


----------



## hitesh (Jul 12, 2016)

masterkd said:


> [MENTION=132417]hitesh[/MENTION]   [MENTION=118788]Geek-With-Lens[/MENTION] How does Swans M10 perform in Movies? I do not need the heavy thump. A little bit will do. But I need the clear dialogues.
> Thanks a lot  [MENTION=132417]hitesh[/MENTION] for the link. If I finalize on M10 I will buy from that. However I currently feel white one will look more elegant.


It is great for movies. Very clear dialogues. Have to lower the bass for more clarity though


----------



## aakaash (Jul 18, 2016)

I have had the Swans M10 for 3 months and I must say that these are the best sounding speakers for any music enthusiast below Rs10000. I don't have the Logitechs so can't compare those. But at the time of buying I too had them in mind. People in almost all forums recommended the Swans. They have more clarity and the highs are on a different level due to the presence of separate tweeters. The Logitechs are definitely more powerful and bassy and are for gamers. But for critical listening, the Swans are better. I bought them from Amazon, the seller being HiFiNage.

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 18, 2016)

how is after sales services for Swans?


----------



## shreeux (Jul 18, 2016)

Which one is best 2.0 for PC  Swans D1080-IV or Swans M200MKII ?


----------



## masterkd (Jul 21, 2016)

shreeux said:


> Which one is best 2.0 for PC  Swans D1080-IV or Swans M200MKII ?



If you have the money definitely M200MKII


----------



## shreeux (Jul 21, 2016)

masterkd said:


> If you have the money definitely M200MKII



I have no Soundcard..Its ok?


----------



## masterkd (Jul 21, 2016)

shreeux said:


> I have no Soundcard..Its ok?



yes. It have RCA connector. You can connect it to RCA output or use RCA to 3.5 mm cable to connect to 3.5 mm output.


----------



## shreeux (Jul 22, 2016)

masterkd said:


> yes. It have RCA connector. You can connect it to RCA output or use RCA to 3.5 mm cable to connect to 3.5 mm output.



ok, Its essential to add Soundcard or DAC for better performance?


----------



## masterkd (Jul 22, 2016)

Nope. These speakers already have amp inbuilt.
Rather than DAC better get primium quality amp/av receivers and speaker combo

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## shreeux (Jul 22, 2016)

masterkd said:


> Nope. These speakers already have amp inbuilt.
> Rather than DAC better get primium quality amp/av receivers and speaker combo
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk



I am use for my desktop only....My Motherboard was Intel Desktop Board DP45SG its outdated, that's why asking its fit for quality sound.


----------



## masterkd (Jul 24, 2016)

That is fine. Good speakers will definitely improve sound quality. However if you add internal/external sound card/DAC quality will improve much further.


----------



## shreeux (Jul 24, 2016)

masterkd said:


> That is fine. Good speakers will definitely improve sound quality. However if you add internal/external sound card/DAC quality will improve much further.



I google it soundcard vs dac not get it more confusion..Which one is best? Below 5k?


----------



## masterkd (Jul 27, 2016)

shreeux said:


> I google it soundcard vs dac not get it more confusion..Which one is best? Below 5k?



For 5K you can get Asus Xonar DX.

- - - Updated - - -

Just received my Swans M10. Now in office so cannot unpack it.
Will provide more update after I reach home and set it up.
Dying to unbox it. :sad_NF::sad_NF:


----------



## shreeux (Jul 27, 2016)

masterkd said:


> For 5K you can get Asus Xonar DX.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Congrats bro...Awaiting for your review...!!!

I like External SoundCard to do multipurpose. If any suggest.


----------



## masterkd (Jul 27, 2016)

Did the setup. But somehow it did not achieve my expectation. I expected more from it. It is definitely much better than the default TV speaker. But the clarity is not enough. Sometimes sounds are coming out muddy. Lows and mids are good but voices are not clear enough which was primary for me. I am still playing with kodi. Maybe after some tweak it will come better.



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/HFee9dA.jpg

*i.imgur.com/pAfw96B.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Cvgkylx.jpg

*i.imgur.com/oNfcNyu.jpg


----------



## shreeux (Jul 27, 2016)

masterkd said:


> Did the setup. But somehow it did not achieve my expectation. I expected more from it. It is definitely much better than the default TV speaker. But the clarity is not enough. Sometimes sounds are coming out muddy. Lows and mids are good but voices are not clear enough which was primary for me. I am still playing with kodi. Maybe after some tweak it will come better.




OMG...Other member in this forum good reviewed about *Swans D1010MKII vs Swans M10*

Which site did you bought? Good Delivery?

As per my view, for your tv setup and good space..You may go Good AV Receiver.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 28, 2016)

[MENTION=110560]masterkd[/MENTION]: Congrats on your purchase. Swans M10 woofer is not an subwoofer and can be counted better as a mid woofer. It is suggested to be placed on the same height with the speakers.


----------



## masterkd (Jul 30, 2016)

shreeux said:


> OMG...Other member in this forum good reviewed about *Swans D1010MKII vs Swans M10*
> 
> Which site did you bought? Good Delivery?
> 
> As per my view, for your tv setup and good space..You may go Good AV Receiver.



Bought it from ebay proaudiohome
delivery was very quick. Ordered it on 25th 12:10 am and delivered by 27th 2:30 pm.

I have also thought of AV receiver first but they are very expensive and I don't have the budget. Moreover you need to buy good speakers with AV receiver as well which adds to the budget. I do not have that much spending power.

- - - Updated - - -



Geek-With-Lens said:


> [MENTION=110560]masterkd[/MENTION]: Congrats on your purchase. Swans M10 woofer is not an subwoofer and can be counted better as a mid woofer. It is suggested to be placed on the same height with the speakers.


Thanks. I am yet to make that setup but I find that I need to keep bass next to zero for movies otherwise bass is overwhelming the voices. For music current setup is producing very good sound even with increased bass. However I will try to set it up as you suggested and will update

- - - Updated - - -

So finally after a lot of experiments and tweaks I have been able to improve sound quality and below is my conclusion in short. I will try my best to write a detailed review later however not sure if I will be able to make it due to time shortage.

*TV audio:* TV audio is clear and better than the default TV speaker. Movie voices and sports commentary is much more audible. But music channels are awesome.
*Kodi  audio:* Movie and Shows audio became much better after some tweaks in kodi audio settings. I can get the voices clearly but need to keep bass at minimal. Again listening to music is pure bliss.
*Mobile and PC audio: * In this case sound is even more better then TV. Especially with PC. Maybe due to the sound card. Please note I do not have any dedicated sound card. Just the motherboard default.
*Interesting find:* One thing I found that the sound is much better if you are near to the speaker. For example if your distance is between 1-5 feet from the speaker then it sounds much better. With increasing distance sound strength comes down and losing clarity. Obviously I can increase the volume. Then again sound it good till 75-80% of the volume knob. More than that sound becomes a bit muddy.
*Conclusion:* I still have expected more from this speaker. It is very good speaker when distance is less than 5-6  feet i.e. for computer or small room. But when distance is more (9-10 feet in my case) then something else will be better. Still I am enjoying the speaker. However somewhere in my mind it is telling me to sell it and get something else like 1080-IV or M50W.


----------



## shreeux (Jul 30, 2016)

masterkd said:


> Bought it from ebay proaudiohome
> delivery was very quick. Ordered it on 25th 12:10 am and delivered by 27th 2:30 pm.
> 
> I have also thought of AV receiver first but they are very expensive and I don't have the budget. Moreover you need to buy good speakers with AV receiver as well which adds to the budget. I do not have that much spending power.
> ...



Me to like to buy on Swan M10 or Swans D1010-IV ..after some other reviews switched to Swans D1080-IV...Now mind was fix in Swans M200MKII..Lets see what happen next?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 31, 2016)

m50w?
am considering this.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Aug 6, 2016)

masterkd said:


> Bought it from ebay proaudiohome
> delivery was very quick. Ordered it on 25th 12:10 am and delivered by 27th 2:30 pm.
> 
> I have also thought of AV receiver first but they are very expensive and I don't have the budget. Moreover you need to buy good speakers with AV receiver as well which adds to the budget. I do not have that much spending power.
> ...



Thanks for the update. Indeed, the distance does makes a difference. All the digit members using this speaker set are using it with a PC setup and therefore the sound for them is bliss. Considering your usage and distance requirement, I will suggest selling this speaker set and get a bigger setup.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 9, 2017)

Hello all,

Sorry for bumping into this old thread. Where can I demo the Swans M10 and Logitech Z623 in Kolkata? I want to listen to both of them before making a buying decision. 

I had the MX5021 (Altec) for 10 years before it died. Local mechanics could not repair it. I am looking for sound comparable to Altec Lansing MX5021. 

Regards


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 14, 2017)

Friends, no response? 

I am confused between the Swans M10, Logitech Z623, F&D F550X, Sony SRS D9. I want to listen to all of those before deciding to buy, not entirely relying on online reviews.

The main purpose is movies and music, with some casual gaming. I have a 12'x15' room and audio quality should not be disappointing. Bass is not 100% preference, but yes, it should be good, comparable to MX5021. Most reviews say that although sound clarity of M10 is amazing, bass is quite disappointing. As I said, sound quality and bass should be comparable to MX5021. 

Good to have feature is if I want to connect it to my TV and PS3. Please guide me. I guess I can get a demo of all of the above except M10 on retail stores in Chandni Chowk area in Kolkata. 

Once I had visited Reliance Digital store and came across Reconnect Jive. Never heard of it. Any feedback on this also? Anyone used it?


----------



## masterkd (Apr 15, 2017)

I doubt you can demo Swans in Kolkata. Anyway for that big room Swans might disappoint you. I bought Swans to connect to TV and found that Swans is good only when you are close to the speaker. Swans bass is good but again only when you are close. I have returned it. My recommendation would be Z623.
Forget Reconnect. It is an el cheapo item from Reliance. Even the people at their store do not recommend it.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## shreeux (Apr 15, 2017)

abhijit_reddevil said:


> Friends, no response?
> 
> I am confused between the Swans M10, Logitech Z623, F&D F550X, Sony SRS D9. I want to listen to all of those before deciding to buy, not entirely relying on online reviews.
> 
> ...



I think it tough to get audition all, I think so...!!!

Every member suggests for Logitech Z623 for Movies and Gaming.

Swans M10 has mid woofer, So you can place along with speakers.

Me too confused to buy, before same as you...Finally bought SwanM200KII.....**forum.digit.in/audio/199881-best-preferable-sites-buy-swans-m200mkii.html#post2312951*


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 15, 2017)

If I want to stay within Rs.5000, then do you recommend the Sony SRS D9 or the F&D 550X? Will it be suitable for my room?


----------



## masterkd (Apr 15, 2017)

Better wait fora month or two, save some money and go for z623.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Minion (Apr 15, 2017)

masterkd said:


> I am planning to buy a speaker for my TV and currently confused between Swans M10 and Logitech Z623.
> Budget: 7-8K
> Usage: Mainly movies, TV shows and infotainment (Discovery, Nat Geo etc.). Music is minimal. So voice clarity have more priority.
> Room size: 13' x 17'
> ...



for movies and tv shows z623 is more suitable.

- - - Updated - - -



abhijit_reddevil said:


> If I want to stay within Rs.5000, then do you recommend the Sony SRS D9 or the F&D 550X? Will it be suitable for my room?



save some money get z623


----------



## shreeux (Apr 15, 2017)

Same as all member thoughts...I followed same way took best one. 
Save money get Logitech Z623.


----------



## TheProfessor1987 (May 3, 2017)

TheSloth said:


> how is after sales services for Swans?



According to my knowledge, Proaudiohome.com provides good after-sales service as they are registered with Swans and stock spare parts. I can't comment on Hifinage as I don't have any experience with them.


----------



## TheProfessor1987 (May 3, 2017)

shreeux said:


> Which one is best 2.0 for PC  Swans D1080-IV or Swans M200MKII ?



You might want to check out Swans M200A. It has succeeded M200MKII and has Bluetooth connectivity.


----------



## TheProfessor1987 (May 4, 2017)

Here are all the technical specifications of Swans M200A. I am also attaching a random pic. *www.hivi.us/UploadFiles/main/Images/2015/12/20151203224459.jpg 

System Type: Two-way 4th order vented speaker system

Drivers Configuration: 5.25" woofer, 0.8" tweeter

Frequency Range: 56Hz-20kHz 

Distortion: 80Hz-20kHz ≤1%(85dB/1m)

Filter: Passive crossover filter 

Rated Power: 35W RMS/Channel， 70W RMS/ Dual Channel

Crossover frequency: 1.7kHz

Bass Adjust: ±3dB

Treble Adjust: ±3dB

Signal-to-Noise: >85dB 

Input sensitivity: 650mV

Input impedance: 22kΩ

Bluetooth: Ver4.0+EDR

Dimension (W×H×D): 192×230×350mm

Net Weight: 13.5kg

Finish: wood/black matte finish


----------



## shreeux (May 4, 2017)

TheProfessor1987 said:


> You might want to check out Swans M200A. It has succeeded M200MKII and has Bluetooth connectivity.



Already bought Swans M200MKII


----------



## TheProfessor1987 (Jun 22, 2017)

There's a pre-GST sale on ALL products listed at proaudiohome.com (official distributor for Swans, Hifiman). Good chance to grab M10 at 10% discounted price. Code: MONSOON10

Just received this email from them:

*FLAT 10% Off At proaudiohome.com*
Dear Music Lover,

*Proaudiohome* is happy to announce a *flat 10% discount on all products*. 

We hope that this exclusive offer will make your Monsoon more Musical....


Use Code *MONSOON10* at checkout and get 10% off on *each and every audio product* at Proaudiohome.com, be it headphones, speakers, home theaters, amplifiers and so on. 

You can redeem the code *as many times as you want*, until 12 PM JUNE 30th. 

This is the _*last chance* _to buy your *favorite* audio gear before GST takes effect and prices go up. Happy Listening! 


----------------------------------------------------xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx-------------------------------------------------------

I logged onto proaudiohome.com website and there is no banner notifying visitors about the sale. Looks like the offer was made available only through newsletter to subscribers. 

However, I added a random earphone to the cart and applied coupon code and it worked. 

So seems legit


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 2, 2017)

Ok so I am very much interested in buying Z623 but I didn't find the 8K price range anywhere over internet. The cheapest is on Amazon which is 10K and on official site they have mentioned the price as 16.5K. Can we trust Amazon has the original product??
Could anyone provide a legit link? Also, I can get them locally in Chennai if I can get for cheaper rate.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## avanildutta (Jul 2, 2017)

TheSloth said:


> Ok so I am very much interested in buying Z623 but I didn't find the 8K price range anywhere over internet. The cheapest is on Amazon which is 10K and on official site they have mentioned the price as 16.5K. Can we trust Amazon has the original product??
> Could anyone provide a legit link? Also, I can get them locally in Chennai if I can get for cheaper rate.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Dont know any other places but i got mine from amazon 6-7 months back for 6.4k lightening deal.. Those are genuine stuff mostly depends on seller. Mine was cloudtail i think.. Yes its box price is 16k.. Seems the price have jumped a lot.. Btw got my system rmaed last month & got a new piece.. 

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## madzeus (Jul 17, 2017)

Hello all, can a SWANS M10 user check the loudness of speakers since i am almost placing the order just a final query
From what i have read:- Typically, speakers range from 85-92 db measured at 1 meter with 1 watt applied.
Can any SWAN m10 owner get sound measurement in db using app like sound meter (link HERE) 

for a point of reference for the volume:

10db = normal breathing
60db = normal conversation
110db = shouting in ear, power saw, car horn
120db = rock concert, jet plane at ramp, ambulance siren

Also if anyone would comment on how do these  (SWANS M10) fare for movies?will be using them via HDMI and audio out i dont want Z263 level boom, but for a 100-120 sq feet room how is it?


----------



## shreeux (Jul 17, 2017)

madzeus said:


> Hello all, can a SWANS M10 user check the loudness of speakers since i am almost placing the order just a final query
> From what i have read:- Typically, speakers range from 85-92 db measured at 1 meter with 1 watt applied.
> Can any SWAN m10 owner get sound measurement in db using app like sound meter (link HERE)
> 
> ...



Check this thread..................Swans D1010MKII vs Swans M10


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 17, 2017)

Recently bought Z623 for 10K from Amazon, couldn't wait for some sale or lightning deal. I was so restless after I returned my E10C headsets back. I can comfirm, bass is more. Definitely for the bass heads. But since I have very very very less experience in sounds and speakers, I find them very pleasing. Watching movies and playing  games now feels better as I was using Laptop's speakers until now. I have turn down my Bass less than 50 to get it to my liking, thats all.


----------



## madzeus (Jul 17, 2017)

@TheSloth : hi, did you consider SWANS M10 or it was a straight choice for logitech? how's the set? Its windows shaking bass is quite popular, can you address a few questions?I know that the audio experience might vary from person to person.. but do you feel that the dialogues could be clearer? vocals need improvement? If at all, though am positive you must be rocking your sets for music movies and games all around. Congrats on the purchase.Keep us posted.


----------



## shreeux (Jul 18, 2017)

You may review and Demo of  Harman Kardon Soundsticks III 2.1 also....More members referred this speaker.


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 20, 2017)

madzeus said:


> @TheSloth : hi, did you consider SWANS M10 or it was a straight choice for logitech? how's the set? Its windows shaking bass is quite popular, can you address a few questions?I know that the audio experience might vary from person to person.. but do you feel that the dialogues could be clearer? vocals need improvement? If at all, though am positive you must be rocking your sets for music movies and games all around. Congrats on the purchase.Keep us posted.



Sorry for the late reply.
Yes I can confirm bass is more. With right tracks I am sure full bass power will come out. 
Dialogues are clear to me. I am able to understand dialogues without subtitles. If by vocals you mean lyricssung in songs, then that is also clear. I cannot tell if it can be more clearer as I have not heard any other speakers in this range. So you might want to check other speakers out if possible , Swans and Harmann(if that's the right name, don't remember exactly) are the contenders, but latter is costly too. 
And 10k for Z623 does shoot this over budget for me as I am not a bass head and expect more balanced sound. 10k for 2.1 speakers , I expected slightly more. I am 90% satisfied with my purchase though.


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 20, 2017)

madzeus said:


> @TheSloth : hi, did you consider SWANS M10 or it was a straight choice for logitech? how's the set? Its windows shaking bass is quite popular, can you address a few questions?I know that the audio experience might vary from person to person.. but do you feel that the dialogues could be clearer? vocals need improvement? If at all, though am positive you must be rocking your sets for music movies and games all around. Congrats on the purchase.Keep us posted.


One more reason of choosing Logitech was warranty paranoia. You see I am always worried about warranty, do not know how is the Swans ASS . Last reason, I had no time to research on this, so I just went ahead with the brand I was familiar with. I know it's sounds like I just went for Samsung smartphone cause I know about it, even though Samsung is has one of the worst mobile and pricing for their mid range segment . But I did read few threads here where Logitech was suggested for Movies and Games on TV/PC and Swans for PC as we sit near the setup, and has better sound quality at that distance. 
Do post about your purchase experience too. Good luck.


----------



## shreeux (Jul 20, 2017)

TheSloth said:


> Sorry for the late reply.
> Yes I can confirm bass is more. With right tracks I am sure full bass power will come out.
> Dialogues are clear to me. I am able to understand dialogues without subtitles. If by vocals you mean lyricssung in songs, then that is also clear. I cannot tell if it can be more clearer as I have not heard any other speakers in this range. So you might want to check other speakers out if possible , Swans and Harmann(if that's the right name, don't remember exactly) are the contenders, but latter is costly too.
> And 10k for Z623 does shoot this over budget for me as I am not a bass head and expect more balanced sound. 10k for 2.1 speakers , I expected slightly more. I am 90% satisfied with my purchase though.



You mean when  Bass is a full volume...Will you hear the voice is clearly?


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 20, 2017)

You mean bass and volume both are turned to right extreme? If yes then I will post about it tomorrow night after listening carefully. 
So far I am keeping the base around 40% , to my liking.


----------



## shreeux (Jul 20, 2017)

TheSloth said:


> You mean bass and volume both are turned to right extreme? If yes then I will post about it tomorrow night after listening carefully.
> So far I am keeping the base around 40% , to my liking.



You may test with clockwise like 3-6-9-12 all position...Let's see...

Me to chose before Z623 only later jumped to buy SwanM200KII for PC...Now like, buy for 2.1 setups for my TV.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 4, 2017)

OK, So I would like to apologize first for replying so late, I was really busy all this time. Late nights were not the time test the speakers at full volume.

Finally, I tested the Logitech Z623, as suggested in above post by shreeux. This was done on Kygo Mix tracks only.

The voice was really clear at mid volume and bass, needless to say. Then I turned up the bass and volume on 3(pm). At this point I could feel the bass in my chest, on mattress (I keep mattress and speaker both on floor). The vocals were still clear, and I didn't feel like bass was too much or overlapping other kind of tunes or sounds of instruments. 

At full volume and Bass, the songs were still good to hear. But we cannot watch movies at full bass as even a small thud might cover up the dialog, or talks while BGM is playing in that particular scene (but that depends in the room you are using these speakers, am I right??). 

I do watch series and movies, though I didn't test high volumes during this, I can tell the speakers does sound really good , when tuned properly(not much needed), does give a mini theater feeling. Also, I would let you all know that I bought these speakers only for movies and games, not for songs. I have already mentioned that i keep bass below 50% and volume depending on the mood, I like watching movies and listening to songs now 

At no point i felt the the speakers were producing distorted sounds. I played the tracks through MotoG5+ first and heard distorted sound and immediately switched to laptop for the source, so no problem there. Also, these all depends on the audio quality played on these speakers.

That's all. Thanks for reading


----------



## shreeux (Aug 6, 2017)

TheSloth said:


> OK, So I would like to apologize first for replying so late, I was really busy all this time. Late nights were not the time test the speakers at full volume.
> 
> Finally, I tested the Logitech Z623, as suggested in above post by shreeux. This was done on Kygo Mix tracks only.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the reply and spending valuable time ....

Your detailed review good...


----------



## johnjjx (Aug 7, 2017)

if it's a TV why not a soundbar?
p.s. I miss the good old mx5021 days.


----------



## johnjjx (Aug 7, 2017)

shreeux said:


> I am use for my desktop only....My Motherboard was Intel Desktop Board DP45SG its outdated, that's why asking its fit for quality sound.


That's a socket 775 board and has intel HD audio iirc.  You should be fine for the speaker budget that you're aiming for without the need for DAC.


----------



## shreeux (Aug 7, 2017)

johnjjx said:


> That's a socket 775 board and has intel HD audio iirc.  You should be fine for the speaker budget that you're aiming for without the need for DAC.



What is "iirc"?

Already bought 2.0 setup (SwanM200KII) for PC
Now looking for 2.1 setup for TV


----------



## Minion (Aug 7, 2017)

abhijit_reddevil said:


> Friends, no response?
> 
> I am confused between the Swans M10, Logitech Z623, F&D F550X, Sony SRS D9. I want to listen to all of those before deciding to buy, not entirely relying on online reviews.
> 
> ...



Get Logitech Z623 don't get swans M10 (strictly for music listening)


----------



## shreeux (Aug 7, 2017)

Minion said:


> Get Logitech Z623 don't get swans M10 (strictly for music listening)


 
What about *Swans M20W 2.1  and  Swans M50W 2.1 ?*


----------



## Minion (Aug 8, 2017)

shreeux said:


> What about *Swans M20W 2.1  and  Swans M50W 2.1 ?*



Swans M50W  seems good but it also depends on size of room for choose a speaker.How large your room is?


----------



## shreeux (Aug 8, 2017)

Minion said:


> Swans M50W  seems good but it also depends on size of room for choose a speaker.How large your room is?


300 sq feet.

Even though i using SwanM200KII 2.0 while play movies...Still feel like 2.1 setup only


----------



## Minion (Aug 9, 2017)

for 300 sq. feet 150 watts will be  enough


----------



## shreeux (Aug 9, 2017)

Minion said:


> for 300 sq. feet 150 watts will be  enough



Other than any matching or compare to this setup.,


----------



## madzeus (Aug 24, 2017)

Hello all,
I finally got SWANS M10 from amazon during independence sale with 15% cashback.
About the speakers-They are absolutely phenomenal,a friend owns a Z263 and he too agrees,I do not feel the bass lacking at all, but please consider i have a small room  about 100-120 sq ft. Using them on table itself now. The blue light is annoying placed the woofer behind the monitor.After initial burn in period the sound is improving ,or may be i am falling in love more and more. I have tried playing movies,no bass distortion and near perfect  sound effects.In music from R & B to Trance or classical..It playes them all equally beautiful. 
Myvote goes for M10


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 20, 2017)

My Z623 aren't getting power. I faced similar situation a month back but managed to get the power by shaking wires and all and ignored the problem completely. But this time too same problem happened and it is not getting power now. Tried everything. 

So, could anyone tell me about their service center experience? Will they provide replacement or fix the problem and return the same unit? It's been just 80 days. I am really disappointed.


----------



## avanildutta (Oct 20, 2017)

TheSloth said:


> My Z623 aren't getting power. I faced similar situation a month back but managed to get the power by shaking wires and all and ignored the problem completely. But this time too same problem happened and it is not getting power now. Tried everything.
> 
> So, could anyone tell me about their service center experience? Will they provide replacement or fix the problem and return the same unit? It's been just 80 days. I am really disappointed.


In my case.. The power button was not working. Got a new unit within 2 weeks time. The service centre guy told me, don't know how much its true in other cities that they don't repair.. They just replace the unit. Got a shiny new sealed unit and its working fine till that. Had a great experience with them. Similar should be your case.. Good luck.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------

